# Cours PP1 Fantassin



## WilRoger (12 Mar 2005)

Je suis présentement sur mon cours de fantassin(0501) si vous avez des question gené vous pas!

Ce que nous avons fait jusqua present: C7, M203, Mortier 60mm, Carl Gustav ;D, Claymore, Combat sans armes :skull:, FIBUA( ops urbain), Tour rappel :dontpanic:, Operations offensives, IVBC ( reconnaissance de vehicules), Push-up, Ménage, Timing, Stress

 :threat: D'autres choses aussi interessantes


----------



## paquin (12 Mar 2005)

Raconte tes marches forcé ? combien de km ?


----------



## WilRoger (13 Mar 2005)

Nous a fait pa autant de marches forcé comparé au QS ou qui font juste sa, on dirait que cest pour comblé du temps. A la fin du cours ya pa de 13 km de ma part apres une a st-jean et une sur le QS je me sens assez ''qualifié'' 13 klics


----------



## Frantireur (31 Mar 2005)

Salut,
J'aimerais savoir combien de push-up, je parle d'une série, faut-il etre en mesure d'acomplir pour le QMB, le QS et le cour PP1 Fantassin.
En gros, combien te demande t-il d'en faire?

Merci


----------



## EAmax (31 Mar 2005)

Frantireur said:
			
		

> Salut,
> J'aimerais savoir combien de push-up, je parle d'une série, faut-il etre en mesure d'acomplir pour le QMB, le QS et le cour PP1 Fantassin.
> En gros, combien te demande t-il d'en faire?
> 
> Merci



Moi aussi sa m'interesse


----------



## 1R22eR (31 Mar 2005)

les push up ca depend de la moyenne d age que tu es, mais pour le test c est ua moins 19, pis sur le cour arrange toi pour etre capable d en faire 25 surtout sur le PP1 infanterie car la tu peux aussi ben t en tapper 400 dans une journée, tk avec moi c etait comme ca. Plus tu es capable d'en faire mieux tu vas être sur le cour, parce que bien souvent il se serve de ca pour te faire souffrir, les marche forcée ca arrive souvent que tu tappe un 11km ou bien tu reviens du champ de tir en marche forcé. Le meileur bout c est lorsque tu vas sur la riviere jacque cartier en automne et font virer le bateau de bord tu dois le remettre en l endroit,  ca prend du travail d equipe, et ensuite rendu au debarquement tu dois tranporter le bateau a environ 4 km de la et le bateau pèse 431 lbs... si y en a un qui se force pas tu vas t en rendre compte c est sur. ya aussi les 2 semaines dans le clos ou il y a au moins une semaine sans dormir ou a peine, moi j ai dormi 45  minutes en une semaine ( pas de suite mais par bout)... voila ya ben d autre chose mais ca me tente pas d écrire un roman je vais laisser le  gars sur son cour en parler...


----------



## EAmax (31 Mar 2005)

Vandooze said:
			
		

> les push up ca depend de la moyenne d age que tu es, mais pour le test c est ua moins 19, pis sur le cour arrange toi pour etre capable d en faire 25 surtout sur le PP1 infanterie car la tu peux aussi ben t en tapper 400 dans une journée, tk avec moi c etait comme ca. Plus tu es capable d'en faire mieux tu vas être sur le cour, parce que bien souvent il se serve de ca pour te faire souffrir, les marche forcée ca arrive souvent que tu tappe un 11km ou bien tu reviens du champ de tir en marche forcé. Le meileur bout c est lorsque tu vas sur la riviere jacque cartier en automne et font virer le bateau de bord tu dois le remettre en l endroit,   ca prend du travail d equipe, et ensuite rendu au debarquement tu dois tranporter le bateau a environ 4 km de la et le bateau pèse 431 lbs... si y en a un qui se force pas tu vas t en rendre compte c est sur. ya aussi les 2 semaines dans le clos ou il y a au moins une semaine sans dormir ou a peine, moi j ai dormi 45   minutes en une semaine ( pas de suite mais par bout)... voila ya ben d autre chose mais ca me tente pas d écrire un roman je vais laisser le   gars sur son cour en parler...



Pour le reste laisse nous le découvrir a la sueur de notre front.


----------



## 1R22eR (1 Apr 2005)

tu n as pas tort lol


----------



## MdB (1 Apr 2005)

Comment on arrive ÃƒÂ  passer ÃƒÂ  travers une semaine complète sans dormir ou pratiquement sans dormir?

Il y en a qui ont besoin de 4 ou 6 heures par nuit pour être en forme, moi ça m'en prend minimum 7h30. Je me demande vraiment comment je vais réagir ÃƒÂ  l'entraînement... ???


----------



## quebecrunner (1 Apr 2005)

Tu as le choix: dormir ou pas dormir. Cependant, si tu dort, tu va devoir en subir les conséquences. 

Hey les gars, est-ce que je suis seul ÃƒÂ  avoir vue des extra terrestres ÃƒÂ  Valcartier?  ;D ;D ;D

C'est le genre de chose que tu vois quand tu ne dort pas pendant quelques jours...


----------



## 1R22eR (1 Apr 2005)

C est pour voir comment tu te comporte en situation en situation de fatigue qu'il font ca, ca va etre marqué dans ton rapport de fon de cour qui s en va a l unité si tu te comporte bien avec la fatigue.


----------



## Jungle (1 Apr 2005)

BrnSol.DiVet said:
			
		

> Nous a fait pa autant de marches forcé comparé au QS ou qui font juste sa, on dirait que cest pour comblé du temps. A la fin du cours ya pa de 13 km de ma part apres une a st-jean et une sur le QS je me sens assez ''qualifié'' 13 klics


Ah oui ?? Comment ça se fait qu'après 21 ans de service dans l'Infanterie, je m'en tape encore 3 ou 4 par années ?? Le 13 km n'est pas une qualification, mais plutot un événement qu'on doit répéter régulièrement afin de maintenir notre capacité physique.
Drôle d'attitude quand quelqu'un, surtout un futur Fantassin, dit qu'après deux 13-km il croit qu'il en a assez fait.  :
Un choc est ÃƒÂ  prévoir ÃƒÂ  l'arrivée au Bataillon...


----------



## 1R22eR (1 Apr 2005)

LOL je crois que Jungle ne se trompe pas, de toute facon un 13 km c est rien surtout quand c est le temps de la phase verte, l année passé on est allé dans le coin de drummond on a marché 2 jour qui faisait environ 28 km mais la dessus on a fait de l'assault boat pour debarqué a un point et marcher le reste, mais disons que l assault boat c est comme si tu marcherais car sa demande quand meme beaucoup physiquement.


----------



## JeMeSouviens (1 Apr 2005)

Parlant de fatigue, quel a été votre plus drôle hallucination due ÃƒÂ  la fatigue et au stress? Moi je voyais des ennemis un peu partout, mais rien d'amusant. Pi vous?


----------



## 1R22eR (1 Apr 2005)

moi j etait plus alerte car justement je savais que j hallucinerais un peu!


----------



## EAmax (1 Apr 2005)

Apres cette semaine  y te laisse recupéré combien de temp ? lolll


----------



## 1R22eR (1 Apr 2005)

lol il te laisse pas récuperer il te mettre consigné barrack le vendredi soir pour par que tu aille te tuer en auto en t endormant au volant. Ou j ai vu des cas qu il n avait pas le droit de sortir de la fin de semaine pour se reposer.


----------



## Frantireur (2 Apr 2005)

Quesque vous trouvez le plus dure personnelement, dans vos expériences...?
C'est toujours plaisant de s'avoir ce quis passe lÃƒÂ  bas, surtout pour les nouvelles recrues.
Exercise, stress, restrictions...(pour soldat d'infantrie)
merci ;D


----------



## 1R22eR (2 Apr 2005)

Il ya toujours de quoi que tu trouve dur parce que on ne sais jamais quel situation on va avoir a faire, ya des exercice qui demande de marcher des heures avec tout notre équipement et meme ceux tres bien entrainer trouve ca dur un peu mais tu fini par t habituer, la fatigue, n est pas quelque chose de dur a endurer, tu fini par t adapter avec ca.


----------



## Jungle (2 Apr 2005)

Il est important de comprendre que personne ne peut s'entraîner ÃƒÂ  avoir froid, ÃƒÂ  être fatigué, ÃƒÂ  avoir faim etc... On finit par s'habituer ÃƒÂ  endurer des conditions difficiles, mais ça reste toujours difficile.


----------



## Bitzkrieg (13 Apr 2005)

sur mon pp1 infanterie (milice)

la première semaine on faisait 30 push up
la deuxième , 40
la 3e, 50

ça c'est entre chaque période de 1 heure mettons, alors ÃƒÂ  la fin de journée on pouvait frôle le 1000 push par jours. Les premiers jours c'est difficile, mais ton corps gagne en endurance. Ãƒ  la fin, tous les gars faisaient leur 50 push up facilement.

Comme l'autre dit, c'est dur de s'entraîner pour résister au froid, ÃƒÂ  la faim et ÃƒÂ  la fatigue.
Quelques trucs qui m'ont aidé:
-Apporter un sac avec des petites noix pour manger(toujours pratique pr remonter le moral sur un OP ou dans ta tranché)
-Fait pas ta brute, quand il pleut, met ton criss d'imperméable, prend soin de tes pieds le soir, change de bas souvent
-Moi jme traîne toujours des graîne de café enrobé de chocolat pour rester wake up quand c'est trop relaxe
-L'hygiène, super important

tk si Yen a d'autre qui ont des petits trucs du genre c'est toujours pratique ÃƒÂ  partager, des fois ça l'air niaiseux mais ça peut faire des différences énormes sur le moral d'un gars.


----------



## JeMeSouviens (13 Apr 2005)

Fais toi pas remarquer pour rien. Souvent le monde qui se font remarquer sur leurs cours, c'est parce qu'ils ont fait une niaiserie. T'es mieux de pas avoir une grande gueule, de faire ta job comme il faut sans chialer et en restant positif, de pas te stresser pour rien... Essayer de faire son héro sur son cours de recrue, c'est plus nuisible qu'autre chose. Le mieux c'est d'être ÃƒÂ  son affaire, de bien faire sa job pi de pas parler pour rien dire et éviter de trop se faire remarquer (ÃƒÂ  moins que tu sois senior et que t'aye une position de leadership ÃƒÂ  tenir).


----------



## Frantireur (13 Apr 2005)

Hey! merci les gars pour vos ptits truc et conseils, j'apprécie et je suis surement pas le seul...

Mais aux cours, ils naiment pas ceux qui démontre de la volonté ou du leadership?
Je croyais, qu' ils pouvaient mieux voir qui est pour diriger et qui sont pour obéir.
Alors c'est bien de performer, sans prendre trop de place et si tu te fais remarquer, que t'arive t'il?
Plus de corver... haha 
J'ai un ami qui est Medic, il est posté ÃƒÂ  Valcartier présentement. Il ma souvent mentionné de pas parler pour rien...
Ce qui n'est pas dans sa nature héhé, il c'est fais dire souvent de fermer sa grande gueule.

ha et jai une autre question :-[ Pour la course, combien de km, un soldat en moyenne doit etre capable de courir.
Pour les cours aussi... moi avec entrainement, je suis rendus ÃƒÂ  5 km et je cour pendant une demi heure.
Je crois etre pas si pire pour le cour de recrue

Merci ÃƒÂ  l'avance

Frantireur, Libérer!


----------



## JeMeSouviens (13 Apr 2005)

Ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'il faut savoir quand c'est le temps de parler et quand c'est le temps de se taire. Sur mon cours de recrue, au début tout le monde voulait montrer que c'était lui le leader par excellence et qu'il pouvait être le meilleur soldat. Ça donnait juste des chefs pas d'indiens et tout le monde fesait sa petite affaire de son bord, et ça, ça marche pas dutout. Le mieux c'est de laisser le senior faire sa job, même s'il n'est pas super bon. C'est mieux que tout le monde travail dans le même sens, même si c'est pas tout ÃƒÂ  fait le bon sens, que chaqun pour soit qui va du bord qu'il croit le meilleur. Je pense que si tu veux être un bon soldat (ceux qui ont plus d'expérience que moi pourraient me corriger), il faut: 
1) Ne pas bitcher et toujours être positif, tout en restant réaliste. Même si t'es fatigué et qu'il pleut et que tu payes. Quand une personne commence ÃƒÂ  chiâler, on dirait que tout le monde chiale.
2) Ne jamais remettre quelque chose qu'on peut faire maintenant ÃƒÂ  plus tard. Sur mon cours de recrue, au début, je me disais le soir que j'aurais le temps de me préparer pour l'inspection le lendemain matin et que je pouvais me reposer... Mais le lendemain il y avait souvent des imprévus et finalement je n'avais pas le temps. Il y a toujours des imprévus.
3) Ne pas stresser inutilement. Si t'es tout le temps stressé, tu te fatigues plus vite. Sois prêt au pire, et si le pire arrive, ben compose avec ça et fais de ton mieux.
4) Ne dis jamais "Je n'ai pas eu le temps". C'est jamais vrai.
5) Quand les autres ont de la misère et que toi t'es pas si pire, aide les et encourage les sans leur chier dessus. Quand ça va être ÃƒÂ  ton tour d'avoir de la misère ils vont t'aider.

Des petits trucs comme ça... apporte toi du linge chaud quand tu vas passer du temps dans le clo, même en juillet. Les nuits ÃƒÂ  valcartier sont plus froides qu'elles ont l'air. S'il pleut, change tes bas souvent et NE PORTE PAS JUSTE UNE PAIRE DE BAS DE LAINE ÃƒÂ  la fois, ce que j'ai fait la première semaine que j'ai passé dans le clo. La laine mouillée frottait sur mes pieds, alors je me suis ramassé avec plein de plaies et un orteil infecté. C'est stupide, mais au moins j'ai appris: Faut mettre 2 épaisseurs de bas.

Mais bon, c'est sûr que tu vas faire des erreurs. L'important c'est que t'apprenne de ça et que tu les refasses pas. Faque bonne chance!

P.S. Pour la course, ça devrait être correct. Dans le fond, plus t'es en forme, moins tu payes, mais tu fini toujours par payer ÃƒÂ  un moment donné. Moi je courrais 5km en 22 min avant mon cours et je crois j'étais plus en forme que la moyenne au début du cours. Je suis sûr qu'il y en a qui vont arriver pas entraînés dutout et va falloir que tu les traines, mais c'est ça la vie!


----------



## 1R22eR (14 Apr 2005)

POur ce qui est de la course a notre bataillon nous devons rentrer le 5 km en 24 minutes normalement, si tout va bien sur ton 5 km et que tu as pas de diffiulté augmente tes KM plus tu en fais mieux ca arrive qu on parte pour plus de 5 km! Plus tu es en forme physiquement mieux ton morale va etre bon et le cours va moins te paraitre dur mentalement. comme dirais le dicton '' Un esprit sein dans un corps sein'' crois moins ce n est pas que des parole!  ;D Pis ne te fait pas remarqué ce qui veut dire, fait en pas trop mais fait-en car si tu en fait pas il vont te remarquer car tu seras appart du groupe. Travail d'equipe, laissez personne de coté meme si il a de la misere ou bien que tu lui aime pas la face car un jour c est peut etre ce gars la qui va te sauver le cul lorsque que tu seras dans le trouble en mission... Tout le monde a ses force et faiblesse !!! Et pour les truc end exercice en campagne, chaque personne a ses truc pour etre a l aise... le truc de base c est la bouffe... graine de tournesol etc... ca te donne tjrs un tit boost... moi ca m a aider en tk.... maintenant que c est cour la sont fini il a tjrs les truc qui sont bon garder car il vont tjrs servir un jour mais on est tjrs mieux arranger rendu au bataillon ..tk dans la regul comme moi.. Les VBL III c est un beau bijou qui nous dorlotte lol Vous aller voir vous aller avoir du temps dur durant vos cour mais rendu a votre unité ce n est plus la meme chose... Donnez un coup et apres vous aurez le bonbon!! voila! ;D


----------



## Frantireur (15 Apr 2005)

Salut, je comprend en gros quesque vous voulez dire et je vais m'en souvenir!
Merci.

J'essais d'etre le mieu préparé pour le début et après je m'adapteré héhé. 
Je veux tellement faire partie de votre équipe, j'en reve la nuit parfois haha quel sensation.
Sa doit etre vraiment super et revalorisant etre soldat! *surtout avec les filles*
mais encore plus quand tu aides les autres, comme en afganistan par ex...(ma première motivation)
Chaque jour je pense ÃƒÂ  l'Armée et au sujet qui l'entoure, en parle etc... bref yen a qui son tanné hahaha

Il y a un sujet en particulié qui me viens souvent en tete. 
C'est en se qui concerne la protection balistique du soldat, est-elle vraiment bien efficase, je veux dire qu'il y a
certain projectile qui peux traverser la "veste par bal" ou le "casque" ex un coup de feu d'un sniper.
Il y surement des matériaux qui son assé résistant et pas trop lourd pour sa...
En se qui concerne le montant a investire, je veux dire que vaux la vie ÃƒÂ  comparaison du pognon?!
Quand pensez-vous? 
Corigez moi si je fais erreur, je sais que les soldats sont bien equipé et mais pourquoi pas plus?...
Anti toute hahaha

Salut


----------



## 1R22eR (15 Apr 2005)

La protection la plus efficaces est de:
1- savoir tirer lol
2- Savoir quand te crisser la tête a couvert quand c est le temps ou encore quand tu entend ''GRENAAAADE'' lol
3- Bien suivre ce que tu a appris sur tes avance de combat...
4-pas faire le clown dans le milieu d'un champ a découvert lol
5- Ya ben d,autre chose épaisse aussi...

non sériseusement le casque est en kevlar mais un tir direct la balle passe, on a fait le test sur notre cour, c est plus concu pour les éclat d'obus et pour ce qui est de la veste anti-balle si tu mange un shot tu risque de manque de souffle ou te casser des côte... Mais ca aussi tout dépend de la distance du tir, la balle peut passer aussi bien a travers.. Et si une .50 de tir dessus suis la technique énumérer si dessus car tu risque d'avoir une vesti anti-balle pour rien lol Je crois que la balle te sentirais pas lolmais toi par contre.... lol :fifty:


----------



## quebecrunner (15 Apr 2005)

Hhehehe....

Juste pensé au mot grenade me fait penser a une couple de coups ÃƒÂ  faire a des fantassins...

Aussitot qu'on crie ce mot, ils ont tendance ÃƒÂ  se crisser a terre. 

 ;D


----------



## 1R22eR (15 Apr 2005)

Lol ouais pas de regul en tk   Moi j ai une histoire a compter sur un réserviste quand j ai été a gagetown au printemps l'année passé... J'ai été pogné pourle sortir de sonslip pendant la nuit parce qu'il disait qu'il etait pris mais y paniquais parce qu'ils faisaient noir dans la tente lol Le pire c'etait un caporal... belle expérience pour uc caporal de réserve!!! tk lui on la faite payer jusqu a fin de l,exercice lol


----------



## quebecrunner (15 Apr 2005)

Non mais c'est pas fort, rester pogner dans son slip!  ???

J'imagine qu'a la fin de son séjour au sein de la régulière, il savait comment en sortir...

En passant, tu sais comme moi que dans la réserve, un cpl est beaucoups moins expérimenté qu'un soldat dans la réserve. Alors faut pas trop lui en vouloir...  ;D


----------



## 1R22eR (15 Apr 2005)

Je lui en voulais pas jusqu a ec qu'ils disent qu il a rêver de nous autres dans le VBL qu on avait ouvert la ''Tail gate'' du VBL III et qu'on sautais dans la bouette en bobette LOL Non mais je suis sur qu il se souvient du temps qu'il a passé ave nous autre Lol c est de savoir ce qu'il pense de nous autres lol En tk ya permis de nous remontter le moral avec ces histoire innocente lol


----------



## Frantireur (15 Apr 2005)

Lol, sont drole vos histoires...c'est le fun ÃƒÂ  entendre! on samuse aussi 
Ouais pour ta meilleur protection, c'est de pas te faire tirer dessus point héhé!
Vandooze, tu es soldat des blindés ou fantassin? tu conduis les VBL III?

Grenade!!! ha! est bonne, sa doit etre drole ÃƒÂ  voir, toute le monte se jette par terre. Mais c'est mieux de pas prendre de chance :skull:

Hey jai vue ya 1 semaine, 8 P-Kup (vert longtemps avec une géante antenne)lol et un camion pour transporter du matériel, je sais pas le model, passer devant chez moi.
Je vie ÃƒÂ  1:30 h de Montréal et evirons 4 h de Québec.
Sur mon chemin, 5 minutes de voiture et tu arives ÃƒÂ  un cul de sac et ya une énorme cloture qui sépare les States au Canada.
Y'a pas de douane et nimporte qui peux traverser...mais il est bien inscrit DO NOT CROSS, SATELLITE RADAR...nanana.
ILs devaient faire une tournée pour voir si toute est ok je sais pas?

Salut


----------



## 1R22eR (15 Apr 2005)

Je suis fantassin et non je ne conduis pas les VBL III j'ai manqué le cour mais si j,ai la chance je vais faire le cour de canonnier pour jouer un peu avec le 30 mm héhé.. Pour l'instant je suis grenadier ( C-7/M-203 Grenade Launcher) et les Pick up que tu as vu avec les antenne c,est les nouveau Silverdo pour le soutient logistique.


----------



## JeMeSouviens (18 Apr 2005)

Moi aussi j'ai déjÃƒÂ  vu quelquechose chose comme Vandooze. Un gars est rentré dans son BV bag la tête la première (demandez moi pas pourquoi). 15 minutes plus tard quand il s'est réveillé il était pas capable de sortir parce qu'il était assis sur la sortie! C'tait assez drôle, parce que moi je voulais le sortir de lÃƒÂ  mais je voyais rien, faque je tournais le gars de tout bord tout côté dans son BV bag.

Ãƒ  part ça, faut pas généraliser avec la réserve. Il y a de tout dans la réserve, du plus expérimenté au plus poche. Il y a des caporaux qui ont beaucoup d'expérience, et d'autres qui ne rentrent jamais et ne vont jamais aux exercices. Faut prendre les cas individuellement.


----------

